# HP Pavilion DV 9700: Downgrading from Vista to XP



## riveraider

ray: Hello all my TechSUpport Friends. I'm hoping some of you can help me with my dilema. I found a similar post to my problem already but mine is slightly different. 

See Link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-downgrading-from-vista-to-xp-212545.html

I have an HP Pavilion DV9700 Laptop that I'm trying to downgrade to XP. I found a great post/tutorial on Slipstreaming for my SATA drives but I still am having trouble finding all my drivers for XP.

Here is a link to the HP site listing my Vista Drivers
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3650971&lang=en Can anyone tell me if any of these driver will work on both Vista and XP or are they purely for Vista?

Also here is a Drivermax report on my computer installed drivers
http://www.magcodrilling.com/drivers.mht
Maybe someone can tell me If I'm searching wrong, for instance on the
Intel 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller 7.6.0.1011
I'm searching google for "Intel(R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller" +" 7.6.0.1011" but every thing that comes up seems to be pay sites. 

I know there is a lot but any help pointing me in the right direction will be greatly appreciated.

Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, teach him to fish and he'll eat for a lifetime. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## brow96

riveraider said:


> ray: Hello all my TechSUpport Friends. I'm hoping some of you can help me with my dilema. I found a similar post to my problem already but mine is slightly different.
> 
> See Link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-downgrading-from-vista-to-xp-212545.html
> 
> I have an HP Pavilion DV9700 Laptop that I'm trying to downgrade to XP. I found a great post/tutorial on Slipstreaming for my SATA drives but I still am having trouble finding all my drivers for XP.
> 
> Here is a link to the HP site listing my Vista Drivers
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3650971&lang=en Can anyone tell me if any of these driver will work on both Vista and XP or are they purely for Vista?
> 
> Also here is a Drivermax report on my computer installed drivers
> http://www.magcodrilling.com/drivers.mht
> Maybe someone can tell me If I'm searching wrong, for instance on the
> Intel 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller 7.6.0.1011
> I'm searching google for "Intel(R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller" +" 7.6.0.1011" but every thing that comes up seems to be pay sites.
> 
> I know there is a lot but any help pointing me in the right direction will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, teach him to fish and he'll eat for a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


First thing! Please confirm that this is your EXACT Laptop:

*HP Pavilion dv9700t CTO Notebook PC* - - Model Number *GT811AV*

Why? There are (at least) 162 sub models of this notebook. They are configured differently, in about as many different ways as you can imagine. This appears to be hardware problems and *WE* (both of us) have to be talking about the SAME piece of hardware

If you need guidance, in locating the numbers? Please refer to this page at HP:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&dlc=en&os=2093&product=3650971&lang=en

As to your question about "Vista" drivers working on XP? That's one of those "maybe" answers. Reason I say this is that some, but not most of the supplied Vista drivers will work on both systems. Why? Because that is the way it was supplied to the vendor, in this case that would be HP.

More specifically this is an Intel product and Intel does not provide separate drivers. More than likely your SATA drivers are a part of a Main Chipset package. Intel "loves" integrated things, in general! :grin:

Specifically you have the following chipset, from Intel:

*Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express*

Which is listed in your report. For reference purposes, at this point, here is the page, at Intel, with your Main Chipset drivers AND the drivers for your *Intel® 82801HEM I/O controller hub*. Do NOT download the graphics drivers, for this chipset as you have a separate (Nvidia) graphics display driver:

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-025753.htm

Let us know if any of this does not apply to your configuration, please?

HTH

Bill


----------



## riveraider

ray: Thanks Brow96, I really appreciate your reply and help.
Yes it is a GT811AV, here is the info from the order:

- HP Pavilion dv9700t Entertainment CTO NB
- Upgrade to Genuine Windows Vista Business (32-bit)
- Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo Processor T7500 (2.20 GHz, 4 MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB)
- 17.0" WXGA+ High-Definition Ultra HP BrightView Widescreen Display (1440 x 900)
- 4GB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm)
- 512MB NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS
- FREE Upgrade to HP Imprint Finish (Radiance) + Fingerprint Reader + Webcam + Microphone!!
- Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 4965AGN Network Connection and Bluetooth(TM)
- 240GB 7200RPM SATA Dual Hard Drive (120GB x 2)
- HD DVD-R with SuperMulti DVD+/-R/RW Double Layer
- No TV Tuner w/remote control
- High Capacity 8 Cell Lithium Ion Battery

That's too bad that most of the drivers are seperate for XP and Vista, I guess it is asking too much for an easy switch. I've seen a lot of post were people have got the SATA drivers slipstreams then installed XP had had nothing but problems because of driver issues. I'm trying to find the easiest best tranisition possible. Any suggestions?

I was hoping I could use a program like Drivermax to export all my drivers then after the XP install import them back in. But if if you think the majority will not work on XP, I have to find a new way.

If you get a second will you please let me know how you think I should proceed.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## brow96

riveraider said:


> ray: Thanks Brow96, I really appreciate your reply and help.
> Yes it is a GT811AV, here is the info from the order:
> 
> - HP Pavilion dv9700t Entertainment CTO NB
> - Upgrade to Genuine Windows Vista Business (32-bit)
> - Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo Processor T7500 (2.20 GHz, 4 MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB)
> - 17.0" WXGA+ High-Definition Ultra HP BrightView Widescreen Display (1440 x 900)
> - 4GB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm)
> - 512MB NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS
> - FREE Upgrade to HP Imprint Finish (Radiance) + Fingerprint Reader + Webcam + Microphone!!
> - Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 4965AGN Network Connection and Bluetooth(TM)
> - 240GB 7200RPM SATA Dual Hard Drive (120GB x 2)
> - HD DVD-R with SuperMulti DVD+/-R/RW Double Layer
> - No TV Tuner w/remote control
> - High Capacity 8 Cell Lithium Ion Battery
> 
> That's too bad that most of the drivers are seperate for XP and Vista, I guess it is asking too much for an easy switch. I've seen a lot of post were people have got the SATA drivers slipstreams then installed XP had had nothing but problems because of driver issues. I'm trying to find the easiest best tranisition possible. Any suggestions?
> 
> I was hoping I could use a program like Drivermax to export all my drivers then after the XP install import them back in. But if if you think the majority will not work on XP, I have to find a new way.
> 
> If you get a second will you please let me know how you think I should proceed.
> 
> Thank you for your time!


If you want the SATA drivers, from Intel? then they are on the Page I listed for PM965 Chipset. It's listed as *Intel® Matrix Storage Manager*. This will get you the management and drivers you need to access the SATA drive(s) in your system. It won't install this driver UNLESS you have a *Intel® 82801HEM I/O controller hub*. No harm will be done to your system if you don't have this device.

Now on the issue of slipstreaming these drivers into a XP setup disk. On this subject I'm out of my element here. So I'd recommend that you go to the Windows XP forum here and ask that question.

Here is a link to the Forum in question:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/

HTH

Bill


----------



## theatsdoc

Here is the link to the file you need:

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/112633

AHCI.zip - 7.0.0.1020 Click download now, unzip and use the create disk 

feature. Use the F6 feature in XP to specify the driver. Pick the 2nd file

on the list ( Intel (R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI CONTROLLER (MOBILE ICH8

M-E/M) this should then enable the SATA drive to be found. You can 

then continue the clean XP install. I spent the better part of 8 hours 

figuring this out. Your on your own on the other drivers....Good Luck

PS: no gurantee's


----------



## chauffeur2

G'Day riveraider, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

brow96 said...


> Now on the issue of slipstreaming these drivers into a XP setup disk. On this subject I'm out of my element here. So I'd recommend that you go to the Windows XP forum here and ask that question.


You would be better off just saving your drivers on a CD rather than slipstreaming them onto a Windows® XP CD, as this gets fairly tricky.
Furthermore, Microsoft® are releasing XP SP3 on their usual "Tuesday" updates next week, so if you intend to slipstream anything I'd suggest SP3.
Here's *a simple step-by-step guide to slipstreaming a Windows® XP CD*, although it mentions slipstreaming SP2, it does work slipstreaming SP3 on a XP SP2-CD, as I did it as part of the beta test I did for Microsoft®. (_Click the coloured link_).
Hope this gives you an insight.

KInd Regards,


----------



## genei.09

I just picked up a dv9825ns from Best Buy, of course the sales person tried to tell me it would be difficult to put xp on and I shrugged him off. It took a while to find this thread but the ahci.zip driver worked beautifully.

I used nlite to slipstream sp3 and the driver as well as create an unattended installation. It's a very easy to use application and even has built in support for burning the bootable cd.


----------



## sydlexia

riveraider said:


> ray: Thanks Brow96, I really appreciate your reply and help.
> Yes it is a GT811AV, here is the info from the order:
> 
> - HP Pavilion dv9700t Entertainment CTO NB
> - Upgrade to Genuine Windows Vista Business (32-bit)
> - Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo Processor T7500 (2.20 GHz, 4 MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB)
> - 17.0" WXGA+ High-Definition Ultra HP BrightView Widescreen Display (1440 x 900)
> - 4GB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm)
> - 512MB NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS
> - FREE Upgrade to HP Imprint Finish (Radiance) + Fingerprint Reader + Webcam + Microphone!!
> - Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 4965AGN Network Connection and Bluetooth(TM)
> - 240GB 7200RPM SATA Dual Hard Drive (120GB x 2)
> - HD DVD-R with SuperMulti DVD+/-R/RW Double Layer
> - No TV Tuner w/remote control
> - High Capacity 8 Cell Lithium Ion Battery
> 
> That's too bad that most of the drivers are seperate for XP and Vista, I guess it is asking too much for an easy switch. I've seen a lot of post were people have got the SATA drivers slipstreams then installed XP had had nothing but problems because of driver issues. I'm trying to find the easiest best tranisition possible. Any suggestions?
> 
> I was hoping I could use a program like Drivermax to export all my drivers then after the XP install import them back in. But if if you think the majority will not work on XP, I have to find a new way.
> 
> If you get a second will you please let me know how you think I should proceed.
> 
> Thank you for your time!


Riveraider, it appears as if we both have almost identical machines. Mine is listed as a GP236AV and the only difference between the two seems to be the CPU, mine being an Intel Core 2 Duo T9300, 2600 MHz.

I ordered mine online from Costco, and specifically configured it with the 240GB (2x120GB 7200rpm SATA drives) option with the intention of installing Win XP on the second physical hard drive to run a dual boot system.

The entire process of finding/downloading/unpacking the Intel SATA, and Realtek network drivers and slipstreaming them into a WinXP SP3 installation disk took the good part of a day. I used Everest Ultimate to create a complete hardware/driver inventory so that I would know what to look for when it came time to replace all the yellow "?" in XP's Device Manager. The Intel SATA drivers were found at the intel site referenced by Brow96, and the remaining drivers were obtained from the HP, Realtek, Nvidia, Ricoh, and Motorola sites respectively. I downloaded the Network Installation version of SP3 from Microsoft and slipstreamed everything over a Win XP SP2 installation source using nLite.

I found it easiest to create a folder where i could unpack each respective driver set into it's own labeled sub-folder. When it came time to insert the necessary drivers into the new XP installation source I was building with nLite, I simply pointed to this folder during the nLite build wizard. The key thing to remember is to choose the "Textmode" version of the Intel SATA drivers. The specific drivers I am referring to are:

[textmode driver]
Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
Intel(R) ICH8M-E/M SATA AHCI Controller

The remaining drivers should be selected as PNP drivers. Although, in order to get your machine up and running with network functionality, the only additional drivers you will need to insert are the drivers for your network adapter.

Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC

For my machine, the list of drivers which I had to obtain in order to complete the installation of Win XP is as follows:

*HP BIOS upgrd F.53*
sp39158.exe​
*INTEL Matrix Storage Mngr 8.2*
iaAHCI.inf
iaStor.inf​
*INTEL Chipset Drivers (infinst_autol.zip)*
965m.inf
ich8core.inf
ich8id2.inf
ich8ide.inf
ich8smb.inf
ich8usb.inf​
*Intel Wireless 4965AGN driver*
NETw4x32.INF​
*Motorola SM56 Modem driver*
dnld Windows_SM56_6.12.07_DFV and run setup​
*NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS driver*
NVIDIA Forceware version 163.75​
*Quick launch button support*
dnld sp38171.exe from www.hp.com​
*Realtek ALC268 Sound Driver*
WDM driver for Win2000/WinXP v5.10.0.5591
(dnld the vista driver from www.hp.com, it contains the XP driver as well)​
Hope this information helps anyone trying to load XP onto their HP DV9700 Notebook which comes with Vista Home pre-installed. Configuring it as a dual boot system with XP booting from the secondary hard drive is indeed possible, contrary to the documentation included with the DV9700 user guide. 

One thing you'll want to keep in mind is that immediately after XP is installed you will not be able to boot into vista until you restore the MBR on the first disk to use the Vista boot loader which now has been overwritten by the XP boot loader ntldr. Vista uses an entirely new system for managing the boot process, and XP doesn't know how to deal with this. 

In order to regain the ability to boot into Vista you'll need to restore the Vista boot loader. An easy way to do this is to boot from a Vista Recovery Disk and repair the boot files. There is a Vista recovery ISO provided for free at the following URL: http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/

After you have your machine booting into Vista again, you can then add your XP installation to Vista's boot config which will allow you to choose whichever OS you wish to boot from. 

Good luck!


----------



## bulu

I have a hp pavilion dv9850ed notebook and i've managed to install every vital component audio video wireless but i did not install the 10/100 ethernet adapter because i don't know what manufacturer and model name.

Could anyone help with name or better the driver for it.
Ive tried 8168/8111 and it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## bulu

bulu said:


> I have a hp pavilion dv9850ed notebook and i've managed to install every vital component audio video wireless but i did not install the 10/100 ethernet adapter because i don't know what manufacturer and model name.
> 
> Could anyone help with name or better the driver for it.
> Ive tried 8168/8111 and it doesn't seem to work.


After 2 days searching i've got it ... it is an nvidia nforce network adapter
and i've foud the driver here

http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...rivers-with-Microsoft-RIS-Download-42148.html


----------



## Pkadjipag

Ok, I'm really new here (and in all this Os stuff) and I've got the complete same problem and am at a complete loss. I really don't know what to do. For now, I run my comp on Ubuntu (Linux) it is not what I wanted to do (I just did it cause I wanted to get Vista out of the way) and I would like more precise (if possible) explanation on how to downgrade to XP because I really am a complete noob in this hardware stuff. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Firestarterr

Hello Everybody,

I have HP Pavilion dv9700t CTO Entertainment Notebook PC and I downgraded already to XP from Vista64. I missing some drivers listed below.

Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) Driver 
Ricoh 5-1 Card Reader Driver 
DigitalPersona Fingerprint Software
AuthenTec Inc. AES2501 Fingerprint Driver 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2100&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3650971 is the HP support page for my drivers.

Can u please help me too with my laptop that I listed the missing drivers above THX!!


----------



## sydlexia

Firestarterr said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I have HP Pavilion dv9700t CTO Entertainment Notebook PC and I downgraded already to XP from Vista64. I missing some drivers listed below.
> 
> Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) Driver
> Ricoh 5-1 Card Reader Driver
> DigitalPersona Fingerprint Software
> AuthenTec Inc. AES2501 Fingerprint Driver
> 
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2100&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3650971 is the HP support page for my drivers.
> 
> Can u please help me too with my laptop that I listed the missing drivers above THX!!


Did you try to install the Ricoh 5-1 Card Reader Driver for vista? It may work for XP as well. You might have to dnld sp37809.exe then extract the contents into a folder in your temp dir and install the drivers manually. Or just try running the setup.exe from there.

The realtek RTL8101 driver can be found here:

http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...d=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Try the DigitalPersona.com and AuthenTec.com websites for the others.

Good luck!


----------



## wa7sheh

hi everybody 

i have hp pavilion 9700 

model number dv9930us 


and i wanna downgrade from vista home x64 to xp 

i need the driver for xp plz 

and someone told me that i must download xp X64 bit 

cuz i have 4GB of ram is this true ???

plz help


----------



## paramthegreat

There are 2 parts to your problem and you can choose whichever solution you prefer:
1. You can very well install 32-bit XP and use the 32-Bit driver. However due to limitation of 32-bit OS, you will be able to access only about ~3.3GB of your 4GB RAM. This certainly should not affect performance a lot.

2. Since you have 4GB ram, you can use 64-bit XP with 64-bit drivers. That will let you access all of your 4GB ram, but make sure all the applications you want to run on this computer are properly going to run. I do not run 64-bit OS so I can't tell you which apps might cause problems (if any)

So, in conclusion, you could use 32-bit OS and you'll be fine OR you could try the 64-bit experiment.

Hope this helps.



wa7sheh said:


> hi everybody
> 
> i have hp pavilion 9700
> 
> model number dv9930us
> 
> 
> and i wanna downgrade from vista home x64 to xp
> 
> i need the driver for xp plz
> 
> and someone told me that i must download xp X64 bit
> 
> cuz i have 4GB of ram is this true ???
> 
> plz help


----------

